
Linked Data Platform 1.0 Primer - _pius
http://www.w3.org/TR/2014/WD-ldp-primer-20140626/
======
rektide
Good idea, a great and seemingly sensible competition to RemoteStorage. But
it's not going anywhere unless the docs come in JSON-LD format too, and unless
in that form the work is semantically expressive and sensible.

~~~
snorkel
There's a "Show JSON-LD Syntax" button near the top of the page.

